# Singularity



## Lenny (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think there's a thread for this.

The basic premise, as taken from Wikipedia:



> The game takes place on a mysterious island known as "Katorga-12" where Russian experiments involving "E99" took place during the height of the Cold War era. Sometime during 1955, a terrible catastrophe known as the "Singularity" occurred on the island[4], causing the island's very existence to be covered up by the Russian government.



What makes it interesting is the ability to manipulate time, which is what draws me towards it, however there's been so little said about it since the original trailer that I'm wondering if something bad happened in development which ruined it. Having said that, all of the reviews are positive. The seed of doubt has been sown, though.






Has anyone got it, or played it? I'd like some views of others before taking the risk and putting £30 down on it (I must admit to being quite a safe gamer in my purchases).


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. + Half Life 2.

Could be interesting and fun but doesn't look breathtakingly new...


----------



## CyBeR (Jul 28, 2010)

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> Looks like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. + Half Life 2.
> 
> Could be interesting and fun but doesn't look breathtakingly new...



Allow me to complete your description, now that I have just finished the game: it's 'Half Life 2' meeting and having a very nice cup of tea with 'Bioshock', while being interrupted by every time traveling series of games ever created, the worst of which, 'Time shift', actually taking the liberty of dunking his pretzel in their tea. If that weren't enough, 'Resistance: Fall of man' decided to come in and brag and brag about it's graphical style to the two parties, until they even adopted it, and a hefty dose of accessories. Then 'Doom 3' came into the tea house, growled deeply at them all, and left, without first holding a long lecture on how it found the current generation of monsters to be boring as heck, and how gore should be plentiful.
As they got annoyed and almost decided to leave, without even paying the tab, 'Dark Sector' walked in and flashed everybody his own designs, before leaving hastily, feeling very out of place there. 

Yeah, that pretty much covers how I feel about 'Singularity'. Decent game, nice gameplay...goofy, gory, shooting action fun.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty much what Cyber said....I crack up at all the notes left behind.....and the videos....

Its a fun gore movie.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I finally got round to getting it (thank you, Play.com Christmas sale!).

I'm a couple of hours in (for those who have played it, I've just got the TMD and I'm having fun blasting things) and I'm enjoying it.

The graphics aren't superb, but they are nice - it's running on Unreal Engine 3, and reminds me a lot of Half-Life 2 (not as pretty as Episode 2).

The gameplay is pretty generic and easy to get into - shoot this, blow up that, pick up this weapon, turn that soldier into dust.

The story is where I think it excels. I'm a sucker for SF, and Singularity pushes all of my buttons. I'm finding it quite engrossing, too, particularly with the chilling notes and audio recordings.

A good horror game presents you with points where you really do not want to continue. Case in point is HL2: Ep 2 where you're in the abandoned facility trying to get to the car on the bridge - you can hear something scratching, screaming and breathing heavily below you, and you know that you absolutely do not want to meet it, but that's the only way you can go. Whilst I've not come across anything quite as distressing in Singularity yet, I have hit a couple of milder version - the school library got me going, for example.

So yeah, I'm liking it.

I still can't believe that it had so little hype surrounding it, too. It kind of just slipped under the radar.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Apr 30, 2011)

I enjoyed this game 

I believe it is a smallish Russian studio made one, isnt it? Which may explain the lack of hype.

I don't think Witcher had much hype/advertising until english speaking fans played and started spreading the word.


----------

